

Ninety-Nine Lisp Problems - parenthesis
http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2006s2/funcional/L-99_Ninety-Nine_Lisp_Problems.html

======
lsb
But a malloc ain't one.

~~~
jsmcgd
List me!

------
cujo
I looked at the first solution and my reaction is something along the lines of
"what????".

Why not just something simple like.. (defun foo(thing) (list (nth (1- (length
thing)) thing))

Same applies for problem 2.

~~~
felideon
And for number #5 you don't even need to write a function. Why not just use
reverse? And notice his indentation and closing of parens is all wrong (i.e.
not Lisp style). He's writing Lisp code thinking in a another language[1].

It's still a good exercise to go through them all as a Lisp newb like myself
when I'm bored or need a break.

[1] Programming language, not Portuguese. :)

~~~
zitterbewegung
Well using reverse sort of misses the point. You are supposed to implement
reverse.

~~~
cujo
I just find it a bit interesting that you are supposed to implement things
that are given. That sort of defeats the purpose of doing one for a specific
language.

------
hsmyers
Given the context(first two problems), what is a 'box'?

